# Homemade Guide posts was the project for the day.



## Truckmechanic (Jul 3, 2010)

I was wanting to use the ladder stabalizer/PVC pipe guide post but ran out of money and will have to wait. I had bunk style guides and they kept breaking off so I rounded up some stuff from different placed and came up with these today. I am hoping that they will get me by for a month or two until I get some extra cash to work on a better setup.

Starting off with old ones removed.






Bent the pipe and welded to brackets. The pipe is pretty thick stuff. It was actually a bar used for a door operator and the plate is 1/4" so it should hold :lol: 





Cut a pool noodle to use as cushinng....I am hoping that the noddle doesn't hold water. If it does I may have to find a better plan for now..I painted the posts before installing the noodle. I just didn't get a picture of that.





And the Finished product....I also found plugs to put in the holes of the pipe to keep water from running in too, just doesn't show in the pictures.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

Good project, and the noodles shouldn't hold water, as they're designed to float.


----------



## perchin (Jul 4, 2010)

replace after a month???? why, if that is made out of rigid pipe it will hold up to a lot more abuse and side pressure than any aluminum ladder stabilizers you can find :lol: And I like the looks of that there a lot too. Heck of a job man =D>


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice job.
I don't know how long that noodle will last but there pretty cheap.
You can always put PVC/ABS over the bar so it will role./?


----------



## Brine (Jul 5, 2010)

I sure do envy you guys that know how and have the equipment to weld. It sure must come in handy. 

Nice job on the guides. They look stout to me.


----------



## carolinasled (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you thought about capping the top of the pipe with a dome?


----------



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Welding, would love to be able to do that!!! Good job man!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 6, 2010)

carolinasled said:


> Have you thought about capping the top of the pipe with a dome?




Well the pool noodle only help up for two loadings. I am going to get some PVC and slide over the metal pipe.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 22, 2010)

I would have made them longer and mounted my lights on them, no more exploding bulbs or corrorred light bulb sockets, jus saying, see pic below.


----------

